# Two unknown watches.



## jonnymac32 (Mar 23, 2017)

Hi all, I am a fairly new pocket watch collector and have picked up these two amongst some others but don't really know what they are, could anyone help please?

Many thanks

John


----------



## Bob1971 (Nov 10, 2016)

Well, whaddaya know...your second watch looks very similar to mine in the post below (Pocket Watch Ident / Advice).

Your's doesn't use a key whereas mine does.

If we knew when keys were superseded by a winder then, that could be an indication of the age of both.

Would be interesting to see if yours has a similar engraved pattern on the outside case to mine. Photo?


----------



## Bob1971 (Nov 10, 2016)

I've been doing a bit of my own digging...maybe answer some of my post and yours.

I think your later watche and mine are both fusee watches, from late victorian times - 1880 or so.

The 0-300 scale is a 'navigational' scale apparently and is based on 1/5 second movement - Doctors and horse trainers also used...

thanks to this post -

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/74087-info-on-centre-seconds-pocket-watch/&do=embed

and this one

http://www.musketeer.ch/watches/swain_chrono.html

Mine looks to be a bit cheap, or has been subject to repairs. I can't get the back plate off. Gets stuck on one of the winding shafts (square peg, round hole). So it's over to the repair forum I go...

hope that's of interest / use.

bob


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

very interesting !


----------



## jonnymac32 (Mar 23, 2017)

Thanks Bob, my watch doesn't have any engraving at all, the inside covers are very dark, almost matt black.

Very useful to know what the slider was for, I was cursing because I thought it had stopped running!

Thanks for the info.

Do you think the other large watch was potentially part of a carriage clock, as the face is 7cm across?


----------



## Bob1971 (Nov 10, 2016)

no problem. I'm a newbie too, so I've not a clue about your other one, but at 7cm across it sounds like a small clock, or for a man with giant waistcoat pockets...


----------



## LongBike (Nov 29, 2016)

jonnymac32 said:


> Hi all, I am a fairly new pocket watch collector and have picked up these two amongst some others but don't really know what they are, could anyone help please?
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> John


 Aloha John,

That First one just might be a ..... Dash Board Mounting one like for Cars and so. With the Threaded Stem on it. Also mentioned for ..... Doctors , Horse Racing , etc. it could be mounted on maybe a ....Clip Board or similar. It might be ...... Multi- Use.

But they look great Guys and glad you got them.

( " I too have one that needs a movement it is a .... Joseph Thomas Liver Pool ". )


----------



## jonnymac32 (Mar 23, 2017)

Thanks for the info LongBike. :thumbsup:


----------

